# Cheaper Critter Nation



## begoodtoanimals

The Critter Nation is out with horizontal bars for climbing!!
Check out:
http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx

Cheaper than the manufacturer's

What am I going to do with the FN now? :-\


----------



## Neuroticax

Give it to me!


----------



## MadCatter

http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Midwest-Homes-For-Pets-162-MDW1244.html 

Allpetfurniture has it for cheap - plus free shipping to anywhere in USA and Canada


----------



## Wanda

I just received my Critter Nation this afternoon. It came really fast!
I'd ordered it at allpetfurniture.
It was pretty easy to set up. I just had to bend a few of the connecting pins on the side pannels.
It was a bit annoying to have to do it, but it wasn't too difficult with plyers and a hammer.

It's put together and my rats are running around in it. Okay, one is running around in it, the other went almost right away in his old hideaway and fell asleep.


----------



## MadCatter

Pictures?! ;D


----------



## Wanda

I can't believe how fast they've gotten used to their new home already.
Instead of sleeping in their old hide-a-way, they picked the timothy hay tunnel I'd put in their cage.
(Not the fancy hangmats or comfy cubes.)


----------



## Brizzle

Cage looks good. 

I'm jealous. I have an FN but still want a CN.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I am thinking of donating the FN 142 to our local ferret rescue and buy the CN for my rats.
The rescue group couldn't have been happier. Ferret rescues are desperate for good housing and donating the cage is tax deductible.


----------



## Dexy

I'm happy with my Explorer but it's really great to see more rat friendly cages coming onto the market suddenly. For anyone in the UK I came across this new one by Savic. Very expensive at £240 (the explorer was only £125) but looks really well designed ;D

http://www.petsathome.com/find/product-is-22955


----------



## Wanda

Dexy said:


> http://www.petsathome.com/find/product-is-22955


That one looks a lot like the Critter Nation. Even the dimensions are basically the same.
The pans look deeper. And the price is a lot higher! But everything is more expensive in Europe (besides health care).


----------



## Nassik

The CN looks great. Unfortunately, no one seems to ship to Australia and so I won't be seeing this cage around here.


----------



## Rachie

Nassik said:


> The CN looks great. Unfortunately, no one seems to ship to Australia and so I won't be seeing this cage around here.


Don't you already have a massive one that will fit like nine little guys?


----------



## Nassik

Good call. Yes, I do. But I was thinking of the Aussies down here that won't get the chance to get this cage. My Ruud is just fine and I don't need an upgrade. 
I started posting on a local Australian rat forum (since I live here now) and after a bit of looking I realized that the folks here won't be getting the CN anytime soon that I can foresee.


----------



## Rachie

Nassik said:


> Good call. Yes, I do. But I was thinking of the Aussies down here that won't get the chance to get this cage. My Ruud is just fine and I don't need an upgrade.
> I started posting on a local Australian rat forum (since I live here now) and after a bit of looking I realized that the folks here won't be getting the CN anytime soon that I can foresee.


I know. I am part of that forum and I live in Perth  That is how i knew about your cage! It is a pity the lack of rat/ferret items down here  shipping costs are so high!


----------



## Nassik

Considering my low post count here and the fact that you know of my cage, I had a strong suspicion that you might be a member of the PRRR forums. It's unfortunate that the shipping costs to Perth are so high. It's even worse when there are items that no one will ship here in the first place. I was seeing mention of the Ferret Kingdom cage in the PRRR forums and my curiosity spiked when I discovered that the Critter Nation was finally available. I wondered why there was no mention of this cage on the PRRR forums and so I started looking at retailers for this cage and that was how I found out that no one is shipping it to Australia. And while I'm sure that there are happy Ferret Kingdom owners over here, it's just a shame that Australian rat owners don't get all of the choice in products that Americans get.


----------



## Leala

MadCatter said:


> http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Midwest-Homes-For-Pets-162-MDW1244.html
> 
> Allpetfurniture has it for cheap - plus free shipping to anywhere in USA and Canada


it's not free shipping. it charges you like 111.90 dollars for international shipping, border fees and taxes. And I think all prices are in USD


----------



## wizzyjo

I may be dumb but can anyone find the place to order on here:

http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-147-critter-nation-single-unit-161.aspx

Thanks


----------



## wizzyjo

Never mind, noticed they dont ship outside of the US anyways. knew it looked too good to be true ]: lol. Does anyone know of anywhere in the UK selling the critter nations?


----------



## FeffOx

I think The Explorer cage is the equivalent to the CN.
£139.99
http://www.petworlddirect.co.uk/acatalog/Rodent-and-Rabbit-Cages.html


----------



## wizzyjo

it looks really good but i only have 4 boys atm, and it seems far too huge for them, i was looking at getting the single level cn or one very similar. i just want a cage thats the right size, with a shelf on the bottom and big huge doors! lol is it really too much to ask! haha


----------



## FeffOx

wizzyjo said:


> it looks really good but i only have 4 boys atm, and it seems far too huge for them,


You can never get a big enough cage 
Theres also the High Rise Mammal Cage that Ration1802 recommended to me:
http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/high-rise-mammal-cage-rjl-p-1862.html


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I have 4 in a double FN and they love it and I do too. It's good to see your rats have plenty of room to play and have choices where to build their nest.


----------



## wizzyjo

FeffOx said:


> wizzyjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks really good but i only have 4 boys atm, and it seems far too huge for them,
> 
> 
> 
> You can never get a big enough cage
> Theres also the High Rise Mammal Cage that Ration1802 recommended to me:
> http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/high-rise-mammal-cage-rjl-p-1862.html
Click to expand...


that cage looked really good at first glance, but it has vertical bars and i would much more prefer horizontal bars for my boys to climb. it would be great to have the new cage for all 4 to go in when they eventually get put together. the only thing i dont like about my boys current cage is the little doors on the front, its so difficult to clean. i have found a 1 level FN, or something that looks very similar, on the uk ebay for £130, i would love to get it, the only thing putting me off is the vertical bars so they cant really climb and all 4 boys love to climb  i will continue searching untill i find my perfect cage though haha. i did decide on getting the explorer cage, but it seems absolutley massive and my bedroom is packed as it is.


----------



## just_icarus

I just found the CN162 at https://www.petstreetmall.com/ for $135 and FREE SHIPPING. Does anyone know if this is a reputable retailer? I'm so tempted to just buy it now. 


EDIT: Disregard the above! Apparently I read that wrong. Too good to be true!


----------



## xojesse

Was the price on the single level $187 on that site??

Because I'm pretty sure the other day I came across the single level for $130 something with free shipping. ??? I'm looking to buy a CN.


----------



## just_icarus

nah the single-level was $135 with free shipping. the double level was something like $220 i believe.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

it seems that from all the well established companies Petsmart has the best deal with free shipping as well.


----------



## xojesse

begoodtoanimals said:


> it seems that from all the well established companies Petsmart has the best deal with free shipping as well.


Good to know! I'm ordering one some time this week I just haven't decided where from yet.


----------



## RatWarriors

I just bought and assembled my new two story critter nation for my two boys. They had been living in a smaller cage with carefresh bedding covering the entire floor, and I don't know that they like living straight on the critter nation plastic trays. I am hesitant to use carefresh bedding again because it was expensive and made a huge mess. Does anyone have any recommendations for a new floor bedding or lining? I was reading some posts about using fleece, but there did not appear to be a consensus.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I use towels on the large trays and fleece on the shelves. Works great and smells less than just fleece.


----------



## Amyshizzle

begoodtoanimals said:


> The Critter Nation is out with horizontal bars for climbing!!
> Check out:
> http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx
> 
> Cheaper than the manufacturer's
> 
> What am I going to do with the FN now? :-\


I was looking at this website and I want to order the cage from them but there is no "add to cart" option. I emailed them about it. How did you order it?! ???


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I didn't. I am waiting for the new babies in the spring and use the CN for the intros with the old ladies.


----------



## abazoo

My girls CN is coming later today!! I'll post pics in the FN cage pic thread once I have it up and deco.
I ordered it from petstreetmall for $235 with Free Shipping  and shipping time was only about 4-5 days! 

If you order from there, be sure to sign up for an account with your email while buying it... that way you'll be able to track the order and get the tracking # for UPS


----------



## tansy

Amyshizzle said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Critter Nation is out with horizontal bars for climbing!!
> Check out:
> http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx
> 
> Cheaper than the manufacturer's
> 
> What am I going to do with the FN now? :-\
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at this website and I want to order the cage from them but there is no "add to cart" option. I emailed them about it. How did you order it?! ???
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. I looked all over. I don't see an option to buy.


----------



## rattieluver

I use towels to absorb pee and then put a layer of blizzard flannel over it to add color and make sure rattie toenails don't get caught in the towel "loops"- bad expirence


----------



## begoodtoanimals

[My thoughts exactly. I looked all over. I don't see an option to buy.
[/quote]

There is a telephone number on their website. It's odd for a company to make selling its products difficult.


----------

